# Question about AKC and "breeder of the year"



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this, but I wasn't quite sure where else it would fit.

I plan on (trying to) get in touch with the AKC sometime this week to ask about this, but being a holiday week and whatnot I wasn't sure how long it would be before I actually got to speak to anyone. 

I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about the AKC's "Breeder of the Year" program and how its given out?

Specifically, is the award only awarded to one breeder a year, from one breed in the AKC? Or Can/does someone from each breed win it each year? I can find a list of winners on the AKC site, listing only one breeder a year, but I want to know if this merit is awarded to a person in each breed each year. 

And if so, and this is probably a more important question, can a person win Breeder of the Year with the AKC if they are not a member of the breed they are breeding's parent club?

I guess what I'm asking is... can someone who is not a member of the American Maltese Association win Breeder of the Year for breeding Maltese? 

Are there any awards similar to this that the AKC gives out under a similar name?

And does anyone know where this information might be found with the AKC? Like I said, going to try and contact them sometime this week, but I'd like the info ASAP if at all possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a link about how the award is given out. *A breeder is chosen from each of the seven groups: Sporting, Hound, Working, Terrier, Toy, Non-Sporting and Herding.*https://www.akc.org/press_center/article.cfm?article_id=4695

I'm trying to find an answer to your other question.


----------



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for looking into it!

Also curious if anyone knows, does the American Maltese Association have any sort of program/award like this that they give out to breeders within the breed club?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

They have a Breeder of Merit. This explains about the Breeder of Merit. American Kennel Club introduces new Breeder of Merit program - National boxer | Examiner.com. Benefits of being a Breeder of Merit AKC Breeder of Merit Benefits. Here is a thread about the Breeder of Merit. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/111630-akc-breeder-merit-2.html


----------



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for this info!!

Are any of these records public? Or I guess I should say, if I wanted a list of all BoMs for Maltese, would the AMA or AKC make that available to me if I contacted them? Or is it listed anywhere? 

And I know these questions probably seem silly... but for a breeder to win Breeder of the Year with the AKC, would it be safe to assume they would need to be a BoM first?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The only thing i could find is this link AKC Breeder of Merit Benefits you type in the last name and state and you can find out if that breeder is a breeder of merit, i thought i saw a list at one time but i can't seem to find it, if i do find it i will post it for you.


----------

